# The Man Bear! Pekovic has resigned!



## NK1990 (Mar 26, 2011)

The price is a little steep for a man with some injury history and averages of 16 and 8 but you know what we now have a dangerous line up and team overall...lets stay healthy and make a run!


Coach: Rick Adelman

Center: Nicola Pekovic
Power Forward: Kevin Love
Small Forward: Corey Brewer
Shooting Guard: Kevin Martin
Point Guard: Ricky Rubio

Bench:

Jose Juan Barea
Chase Budinger
Derrick Williams
Alexy Shved
Dante Cunningham
Ronny Turiaf
Otis Dieng
Shabazz Muhammed

i'm stoked!


----------

